# I SWORE I wouldn't, BUT -



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I did!!! I SWORE to myself I wouldn't even LOOK on AquaBid and for a while I was pretty good. Yesterday, however, I broke down & took a peek at my favorite sellers listings. 

SOOOO - I think you probably know what happened! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mid next week I will be receiving Pretty Boy Floyd:


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

hes gorgeous!  i also should be receiving some off aquabid soon, any day now actually. first time buying off there, and i could totally see why it would be addicting lol congrats on your new little guy!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks so much! I have another double tail pk (from the same seller) and like him so much that I decided the next one I purchased would also be a DT pk. Can't believe he was right there when I hadn't even looked for so long. Like, maybe 2 whole weeks???? LOL!!!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW. He's beautiful.
Jaw-dropping gorgeous! I am so jealous! I love DBTs!
Congrats on getting him, I can't wait to see him once he's settled in to his tank!

How many bettas do you have now? LOL


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

kathstew said:


> WOW. He's beautiful.
> Jaw-dropping gorgeous! I am so jealous! I love DBTs!
> Congrats on getting him, I can't wait to see him once he's settled in to his tank!
> 
> How many bettas do you have now? LOL


Ummmm, mumble, mumbe, ah 15 - but don't tell the husband! :lol:

All in separate tanks/bowls. In addition, I have a 38 gal. community tank, a 50 gal. cichlid tank, a 75 gal. cichlid tank, a 10 gal. guppy tank and a 10 gal. marbled crayfish tank. And, yes, ALL tanks get water changes each and every week - all 3 & 2 gal. units get water changes twice a week. 

Thanks, he IS very pretty, IMO!!!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> Ummmm, mumble, mumbe, ah 15 - but don't tell the husband! :lol:
> 
> All in separate tanks/bowls. In addition, I have a 38 gal. community tank, a 50 gal. cichlid tank, a 75 gal. cichlid tank, a 10 gal. guppy tank and a 10 gal. marbled crayfish tank. And, yes, ALL tanks get water changes each and every week - all 3 & 2 gal. units get water changes twice a week.
> 
> Thanks, he IS very pretty, IMO!!!


Hahaha, LUCKY! I'd have that many or more if I could! My mom keeps drawing the line of my limit, yet I surpass it all the time! 
I've seen pictures of quite a few of your bettas and they are all gorgeous, so I think 15 beautiful AMAZING bettas is allowed!
Thats a lot of water changes! O_O And I thought I had a lot of changes to do.
Your tanks sound beautiful!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Who's the seller? :O


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOAH! He is so pretty! I like the fact that he is so tiny! Im sure that he is going to have the best personality.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Pretty. I would like to have a fish from AB some day but i'm afraid it would die before it arrived here. Express mail isn't so express up here.


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Tikibirds I know the feeling! Apparently if I want to buy of AB, I will have to get one of our local fish places to do it for me. Otherwise its illegal! *sulks*


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Who's the seller? :O


84elmo2001:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&84elmo2001

I have three favorite sellers on AB and elmo is one of them. :-D


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> Pretty. I would like to have a fish from AB some day but i'm afraid it would die before it arrived here. Express mail isn't so express up here.


Hmmm.... Alaska, huh? Well, that is a ways!!! 

Almost all my fish come priority and make it just fine. This past Feb. I had one held up FIVE days due to a blizzard that shut down a good portion of the lower 48 and he still made it fine. Both I and the seller were AMAZED! :-D

The seller I purchased this guy from packs his fish very, VERY well!!!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

kathstew said:


> Hahaha, LUCKY! I'd have that many or more if I could! My mom keeps drawing the line of my limit, yet I surpass it all the time!
> I've seen pictures of quite a few of your bettas and they are all gorgeous, so I think 15 beautiful AMAZING bettas is allowed!
> Thats a lot of water changes! O_O And I thought I had a lot of changes to do.
> Your tanks sound beautiful!


Since I AM the 'Mom" I don't have to worry about that - do have a husband, though!! Lucky me, he is very tolerant of my "animal love" - LOL! 

I also have 4 birds to take care of and, of course, the normal household duties such as cooking, dishes, laundry, etc. 

I have a theory that this is how I have avoided "empty nest" syndrome since all our kids are grown & moved out. :-D


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> 84elmo2001:
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&84elmo2001
> 
> I have three favorite sellers on AB and elmo is one of them. :-D


Ahhh, I had a feeling! I got Basch from Elmo.

I can always sorta tell when its that seller, the camera has a distinct look about it in the photos, hah! 

She/he packs like a CHAMPION. Omg, Basch was in a big ol' box that couldve probably survived a fall down a mountain at -1000'F.

Great seller DD


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Ahhh, I had a feeling! I got Basch from Elmo.
> 
> I can always sorta tell when its that seller, the camera has a distinct look about it in the photos, hah!
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT seller, IMO!!! :-D

Just as an FYI (in case you didn't know) - this seller is his wife and has the same great service and packaging:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&M1247m


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

You know, Ive always wondered why that person (who I assumed was the same one) had two accounts, lol! That makes more sense.

Theyre both great. I really like them as well as Hopdiggidy. Its nice to see that you can get really nice bettas in the US!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tikibirds said:


> Pretty. I would like to have a fish from AB some day but i'm afraid it would die before it arrived here. Express mail isn't so express up here.


Wow Alaska is pretty far. If express mail isn't very quick, i cant imagine how priority mail would be.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> You know, Ive always wondered why that person (who I assumed was the same one) had two accounts, lol! That makes more sense.
> 
> Theyre both great. I really like them as well as Hopdiggidy. Its nice to see that you can get really nice bettas in the US!


And THOSE, my friend, are my three favorite sellers!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL at ME!!! 

Since it isn't any extra shipping, I decided to get this guy also - Dillenger:

Now I really AM out of room except for a 1 gal. "emergency" tank and a 1 3/4 vase!!!!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

PewPewPew, could you please post a link to Hopdiggigy?? And NOW I finally realized why all the pictures looked the same but there were two different accounts....hmmm. :-?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Hopdiggity's ab


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay thank you Tisia.  Such beautiful bettas....I must....RESIST...... LOL


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

FiShFiShFiShFiSh said:


> Okay thank you Tisia.  Such beautiful bettas....I must....RESIST...... LOL


Good luck with THAT!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> Good luck with THAT!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL. Good news: someone else bought my favorite betta, so I will not end up with another!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

GAH! He added about 30 more bettas -____________-


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

FiShFiShFiShFiSh said:


> GAH! He added about 30 more bettas -____________-


He? As in Elmo?


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

No, Hopdiggidy did. Elmo added few too, though.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Hopdiggity is a female  her name is Jennifer Viveiros, she's a transhipper as well


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Oops, sorry Jennifer! LOL


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Update on my new boys, Pretty Boy Floyd & Dillinger. The seller & his wife were in an auto accident so shipping is delayed till next Tuesday, 7/05. 

Thankfully, no SUPER serious injuries!!!!


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

well i got kicked out of the lounge so i came here if that's ok?


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

My mom HATES people shipping Bettas, so I need to convince her...
And, about how much does shipping cost?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Kestral said:


> My mom HATES people shipping Bettas, so I need to convince her...
> And, about how much does shipping cost?


It varies depending on the seller. Assuming you are in the U.S. like the seller I am getting my new boys from, they charge $16.00 for Priority with a DOA guarantee.


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

It depends on whether you want USPS priority, Overnight, or Express shipping. Priority takes about 1-3 days max, and is the cheapest.(Anywhere from $10-30) Overnight takes about a day, and is the most expensive (usually about $40-60) And Express takes about 1-2 days, depending on how far away you are, and is usually about $30-40. These are just estimates, though. *Someone feel free to correct me if I am wrong*


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> It varies depending on the seller. Assuming you are in the U.S. like the seller I am getting my new boys from, they charge $16.00 for Priority with a DOA guarantee.


Do you mean 
84elmo2001? Or
M1247m? They are my favorite sellers, along with hopdiggidy


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

FiShFiShFiShFiSh said:


> Do you mean
> 84elmo2001? Or
> M1247m? They are my favorite sellers, along with hopdiggidy


84elmo2001 and M1247m are husband and wife and have the same shipping charges and terrific packing. 

They, along with hopdiggidy, are also MY favorite sellers!!! :-D


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

YES! I'm not the only one  I love them, yes I know they are husband and wife. Before I figured that out I just thought it was one person with two accounts, LOL. I haven't actually ordered a betta from aquabid, but I have gotten pretty close and also stalk those 3 sellers  Especially if I want a new background


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

FiShFiShFiShFiSh said:


> YES! I'm not the only one  I love them, yes I know they are husband and wife. Before I figured that out I just thought it was one person with two accounts, LOL. I haven't actually ordered a betta from aquabid, but I have gotten pretty close and also stalk those 3 sellers  Especially if I want a new background


If it makes you any more comfortable, I endorse all three 110%!!! :-D


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol. :d


----------

